# Schreibschutz aufheben



## Bukephalos (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein VB-Code, der eine Excel Datei, die im Internet liegt öffnet. Er sucht dann eine bestimmte Zelle und verrechnet dann den Wert der Zelle, die daneben liegt mit einem vorher eingegebenen Wert.

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim xlApp As Excel.Application
Dim xlMappe As Excel.Workbook
Dim xlBlatt As Excel.Worksheet
Dim xlZelle As Excel.Range
Dim intZeilen As Integer
Dim b As Integer
Dim c As Integer
Dim anzahl As Single
Dim artikel As Single
 
	anzahl = txt_Anzahl
	artikel = txt_artikel
 
Set xlApp = New Excel.Application
xlApp.Visible = True
Set xlMappe = xlApp.Workbooks.Open("http://www.8ung.at/iv.projekt/test.xls")
 
 
For c = 1 To 2
		Set xlBlatt = xlMappe.Worksheets(c)
		For b = 1 To 50
			If xlBlatt.Range("A" & b).Value = artikel Then
				Set xlZelle = xlBlatt.Range("B" & b)
				xlZelle = xlBlatt.Range("B" & b) - anzahl
				Exit For
			End If
		Next b
Next c
 
		ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs FileName:="http://www.8ung.at/iv.projekt/test.xls", FileFormat:= _
		xlNormal, Password:="", WriteResPassword:="", ReadOnlyRecommended:=False _
		, CreateBackup:=False
 
'	xlMappe.Save
	xlMappe.Close
	xlApp.Quit
End Sub
```
Das funktioniert alles prima, aber wenn er nun die Datei speichern soll, sagt er mir, dass die Datei unter diesem Namen nicht gespeichert werden kann, da sie schreibgeschützt geöffnet wurde.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Februar 2005)

Wenn Du per HTTP auf einen Webserver zugreifst gibt der Dir die Daten meines Erachtens nur read-only. Und das find ich auch gut so.
Es sollte aber theoretisch moeglich sein dass ganze ueber FTP abzuwickeln, falls Du 'nen FTP-Zugang mit entsprechendem Nutzer der auch schreiben darf hast.


----------

